# Long Island BBQ KCBS Contest - 10/25 & 26 - Open Call



## yankeerob (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.greatersayvillechamber.com/events.htm

Team Green Mountain Smokeshack will be there for our contest of 2008. we have opening for team member if anyone would like to join in on the fun.

-rob


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone doing this competition this year? 
-Chris


----------

